# Senior Living Communities



## DanOwens (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone have suggestions for senior living communities in Tampa, Florida? We have found a location for my mother, called University Village (http://www.universityvillage.net/). They seem to have a lot of activities and programs for her, while allowing her to live independently. Has anyone had any experience with them, or another Tampa Senior Living or Retirement Community that we can research? I've found word of mouth is the best way to find good locations in Tampa, and we're trying to make the right decision for her. Thank you.


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2014)

We're on the east coast in a nice community, but can't help you with Tampa.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 25, 2014)

I see that this place has a Facebook page. If you'd like to look at it click on this link: https://www.facebook.com/UniversityVillageTampa

Here is a site where a few people who have/had loved ones living at University Village in Tampa, left their comments about their impressions of the place. Here's the link for that: http://www.caring.com/local/continu...nities-in-tampa-florida/university-village-fl

* This next one here will provide you with the most information! - US News has a complete profile dealing in senior living & nursing care facilities. I found University Village in Tampa was one of the places they provide information about. When you look at this link, don't forget to click on the various tabs to find even more information about University Village. The various tabs are  - Overview, health inspections, Nursing staff, quality measures and fire safety. Here's that link: http://health.usnews.com/best-nursing-homes/area/fl/nursing-center-at-university-village-105677


----------



## rwhalls (Oct 3, 2014)

We have a new website that has over 15k nursing homes with their government ratings. 695 in Florida to which we have added websites to those nursing homes that have websites.
There are about 30 homes near Tampa. Just type in Tampa at the bottom of the first page of Nursing Home Evaluations on our site: http://gowd.us.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm certainly interested in one...  My husband and I qualify for sure, but I have a 45 year old disabled son living with us.. Can he still live there with us?  Not sure how it works.


----------



## Lon (Oct 4, 2014)

There are different types of Senior Living Communities with age really being the determining factor. I have lived in two. When I retired at age 58 I moved to a Age Restricted [age55] Active Adult Retirement Community in Roseville California originally developed by the Dell Webb Corp. There were 3100 individual homes of varying sizes, two golf courses, tennis courts, bocce courts, indoor and outdoor pools restruants, game and hobby rooms, many clubs. This facility served my needs until I approached age 80 and became less physically active, but not ready for assisted living. I loved Sun City Roseville and miss the good friends that I made. I sold my home earlier this year and now live in a Age Restricted age 55) gated cpmmunity cosisting of fully equipped two bed, two bath apartments with some one bed one bath units.I would guess the average age of my present community to be in the late 60's early 70's. Although some use walkers and canes, it' mostly un assited living. We have a Spa, swimming pool. and many facilities for social and recreational intercourse. I am also within minutes of my only daughter,grandchildren and now great grandchildren.

All seniors should consider that at some point in time we will become less physically actice due to health concerns and that is a major determinant in where we live and what kind of facility, and it's best in my opinion to PLAN AHEAD instead of waiting until the last moment.


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

I would be afraid of any place with the words villages in Florida in it.   This is discussed in another forum I visit and if you buy in one of those, you don't even own the land your home is on.  Who would do that?  The also discussed the sink hole problem in the Village area.


----------

